# Trying to sell through First Resorts



## Sue S (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm currently trying to sell my Lowveld Lodge week to a friend but I can't seem to make any headway with First Resorts.  I've done everything they've asked (fax all the details, etc) but I ring them every week and all they say is they'll check it out and get back to me - but they never do  

Has anyone else tried selling through them?  Any suggestions on what I can do?

Sue


----------

